# Snake ID Please Tarragindi Brisbane



## nimer (Aug 17, 2013)

Have had this very friendly chap hanging around the home for past 72 hours, Seems to leave by night and come back by day relaxing underneath the warm tin roof....

Hopefully pictures are good enough to get an idea as to his origins.

Has kickstarted my curiosity of Herpetology and after 72 hours of web research will be looking to acquire a RSP here in the next month once a suitable enclosure is ready.


----------



## R33C3 (Aug 17, 2013)

Coastal Carpet


----------



## saximus (Aug 17, 2013)

I agree Coastal Carpet, Morelia spilota mcdowelli. Looks like a nice size too


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey my post guessing (correctly) what it would be before the pics worked dissipated. I feel short changed.


----------

